# Fowl Pox?



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

Ive noticed my hen Layla with these wart looking things on her comb can anyone tell me what it is ? And how to treat it? Is it safe to eat her eggs? Please let me know ! Thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It does look like Pox. You can put betadine or iodine on it but its actually not doing anything. Pox is a virus and just needs to run its course. No issue with eating the eggs.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like pox to me as well. This is the dry form, and about like a kid getting chicken pox. Viral, no meds will help, but, you want to research Wet Pox, and just watch for it. Oh, and they only get pox one time in their lives, like humans. I am guessing you are south, as pox is spread bird to bird (including wild ones) or Mosquitos. When mine get pox, usually summer, I just give them extra pro-biotics and vitamins to boost the immune system, and make ME, and maybe them, feel better.


----------

